# My Goats Love Chickens



## Sony72 (Sep 10, 2019)

When we got chickens my mama goat seemed to find a lot of peace in them. She drapes her head over their backs and closed her eyes - looks like she is smelling them while she meditates! We had a recent cold snap and 3 of the outcast chickens (who get the low roosts in the chicken coop) have taken to sleeping with the goats in their house. The chickens like to sit under the goats bellies when they are all out in the sun. It is a really nice relationship to watch- especially for birds with brains the size of peas. 
By the way - my goats are pets only - mini nubians crossed with dwarf. It seems we have the only livestock, in all of Alberta, that will die of old age...lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good that they get along.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Our Nigerian Dwarf Buck Sabastian loved his chicken friends.  This was a few years ago.


----------



## Kristendanae (Aug 29, 2019)

That is so sweet. Our chickens and goats ignore each other for the most part.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is cute.

But be careful the goats do not eat the chicken feed.

Also the poo can get pretty yucky, as they poo on everything, everywhere, and not the best, if the goat is fed anywhere near or on chicken feces.


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

We have one chicken, Loosey (cuz she's a little loose in the head) who thinks she's a goat. She constantly hops the fence. It drives her rooster crazy! He's always outside the fence flapping and squawking at her but she doesn't seem to know how or care to get back out. I think the goats consider her a toy. Whenever she gets in it looks like they are playing football with her. One goat will chase her around and then another goat will take over and chase her to the next. They never touch her and each day she hops back in. 

She's also taken to roosting in the window of the goat house and we have to go get her multiple times a week.


----------

